# Team Norway Profi Belly Boat Super V



## Fishing-Adventure.com (6. November 2009)

*Team Norway Belly Boat Super V*
* NUR 149,95 EUR*











Luxus Belly Boot mit aufblasbarer Rückenlehne und Sitzkissen.

Extrem starke Außenhaut aus 600D Oxford Nylon. Durch die hohe Sitzposition ist Ihr Unterkörper nicht der Kälte des  Wassers ausgesetzt. 

Die starke V-Stellung ermöglicht eine wesentlich schnellere Fortbewegung und Manövrierfähigkeit im Wasser. 

2 große unabhängige Luftkammern mit einer Tragfähigkeit von 135 kg aus  starkem 0,48mm PVC mit großen Boston-Ventilen, 

2 große Doppel-Taschen und eine extra große Ablagefläche im  Rücken, z. B. für Angelzubehör. Bequemer Fronteinstieg und eine große Frontablage für die  Schussleine, 

Tragegurte um das Boot auf dem Rücken zu Tragen, damit man die Hände  frei hat.  

Lieferung inkl. 2 Stabilisierungsstangen im Front- und Rückenbereich sowie Flickzeug. 



Länge: 140 cm 

Breite 120 cm



*Hier gehts zum Angebot!*


http://www.fishing-adventure.com/neuheiten-2010/belly-boat/belly-boat-super-v.htm
​


----------

